# Taming a wild common wood pigeon?



## Mrs.Grey

Hello! I hope this is the right place to post this. 
About 2 weeks ago we caught an injured common wood pigeon and took it to a rescue center. The hope was that bird will receive medical attention, recover and return to the streets. We asked rescue center to keep us in the loop about the bird, since we now feel responsible for it (took care of it for a few days before could take it to animal rescue center). It turns out that the pigeon will never be able to fly again and has to either be put in a 'bird home' (if they can find a placement) or euthanized. And if the bird is otherwise healthy and fine, we would like to adopt it.

Now the question is:
Can a wild bird be tamed and live in a big cage? And by tamed I don't mean that I want it to sit on my hand, just that it doesn't freak out every time it sees us..

Also the cage.. We were told at the rescue center that usually wild common wood pigeons can't be tamed and go insane in a cage.

I guess what I'm really hoping for is for someone to say that there's a slightest chance the bird could adapt. That someone has done it and we don't have to euthanize it.

Bird would now be living in a biggest possible cage that could fit into our balcony and eventually (hopefully) in a garden (when we move into a house). Or can they also be kept inside?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Skyeking

*From what I understand wood pigeons are extremely high strung and it doesn't take much for them to panic.

Please check this link and post your questions to pigeon rehabbers on face book link. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/helpandsupport.htm

thank you. 

*


----------



## John_D

I honestly believe that the wood pigeon will need a home with other pigeons, if possible other wood pigeons.

We have had quite a number of woodies over time, rescued and brought to us at some stage. We have found .......

* Those which were very young when found, and mainly raised by a person without benefit of other woodie contact, are usually very human-friendly. We currently have one who rides around the aviary on my shoulder.

* Adult woodies, or juveniles raised by their parents, may settle in with other pigeons but do not like humans and freak out easily. 

* Mobile adult woodies given free run of an indoor room whilst recuperating from illness or injury are likely to injure themselves due to panicking.

* Grounded (through injury) woodies kept in a large aviary with other pigeons can do OK, but again are best with other disabled or otherwise woodies.

* I would not consider trying to keep a woodie in a cage, even a large one, except where it simply has to be temporarily confined for purposes of treatment.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Is there any way you can post a pic of the bird so we can see for our self just what it is?
Dave


----------



## kiddy

Great observations John about woodies , it may help many. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

